# West Coast Squirts...



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

The boat was crowded, which made me remember why I liked kayak fishing so much! It turned out fun, a squid every drop, non-stop action.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Cripes a mighty,

You would need to cook those in a 200 litre drum.

Thats it.... well done...... Im lost for words :shock:

cheers all Andybear :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Jeez Holy Mackerel. :roll:

_Dosidicus gigas_

But I know I read recently (somewhere) that Humboldt and jumbo flying squid were different species, where true Humboldt squid only reach about 14", while jumbo flying squid get to be over 6' (2m).

I can't find that paper, now.

Z


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great catch guys,

thats bloody amazing. do you eat these larger squid, if so how do you cook them


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Imagine the size of the kingy you'd catch with that bait.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, Holy Mackeral :shock: Ya could clean em up and use em for a sleeping bag. How do ya go about catching those fella's? :?: What size beak have they got :?:


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Zed said:


> Jeez Holy Mackerel. :roll:


I don't deserve the eye roll from anyone, now I say good day to you sir... :lol:

The deckhands cut them into steaks about the size of a sheet of paper, sorry I don't know the metric system very well... :mrgreen: Most people I talk to pound them with a mallet, then cook them in bread crumbs, or beer batter... It was fun! They are a lot like dead weight a couple good runs.

Chris


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Heh. Hard core mess there dude.
Enjoy your meat.

Z


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

That pic I took, wasn't even my squid... I think we were done in 2 hours, below is the report.

Boat, Trip Type, Anglers, Catch 
Sea Watch, 1/2 Day Twilight, 46, 203 Giant Squid

It was fun, but I have had my fill for a while... :lol:



Zed said:


> Heh. Hard core mess there dude.
> Enjoy your meat.
> 
> Z


Troy, I think you have posted you were once a deckhand, are you supposed to remove the membrane before freezing? The DH's last night said they didn't remove them because the squid steaks would fall apart. Others say that you need to remove them right away...

You can only eat so much calamari... the rest will be bait in San Carlos, Mex..

Chris


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: That is F*$+#N unbelievable.

What do you use as a jig a golf umbrella .

:lol: :lol: :lol: Imagine the missus finding that in the fridge.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I think I just soiled myself  Yep, I did  

I'd love to go the US or mexico and chase those big Humbolts one day.

Awesome catch Holy Makeral


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Think of the chum line (burley, burly, berly, berley?) cut into sugar-cube size pieces. You could last a long time on that.

I would remove all the skin and all connective tissue inside, then freeze it. I also speak highly of vacuum sealers. I can't imagine not having one. Freezer supposedly breaks down the longer proteins so the meat isn't as rubbery.

What rig were you using on that trip? Big 2-speed gear? I've read they're deeep. Did they come up for you or were they still down around 300' or more?

I honestly hope they don't hang around long. Nothing's safe from el diablo rojo. Now if they'd start attacking the sealions...
Kidding.

Z


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Zed said:


> I honestly hope they don't hang around long. Nothing's safe from el diablo rojo. Now if they'd start attacking the sealions...
> Kidding.
> 
> Z


Yeah, I heard there were lots of rockfish chunks in them... I have a vacuum sealer, gotta trim them when I get home...

btw, we used big jigs 17 ounces, and 2 lbers... They were deep at all, I'd say 50-100 ft... caught on my Penn 4/0 reel... #80 lb test, glad I brought the heavy gear!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Jeez Chris...does nothing around your way come in small sizes? You don't live around a nuclear reactor or anything do you? :shock:

JT


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I wouldn't want to be "inked" by one of those beasts :shock: That would be a very bad experience I think :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That is a lot of ink. If you can get your hands on this DVD it has some good video of the carnage.

http://www.limboland.net/Merchant2/...OURFACE-DVD&Category_Code=New&Product_Count=5


----------

